# Water feature running downhill



## geoffschupp (Dec 7, 2021)

I am having great fun creating landforms for my N Scale layout and whilst I have/had a general idea about how it would look, it is developing intuitively, and looking good...so far !
I have a challenge. I have a flat area which will be the lake and the landform above the lake has promise to show a water source - creek, river whatever, but the topography is a challenge. I would like to create a water filled watercourse, but as it slopes slightly down, how should I lay the water in without it rushing into the lake ? I uderstand damming and that will work fine in the lake using, say Woodland Scenics water product, but if I pour liquid into the stream bed, it will just run to the lowest point, I imagine.
Does anyone have any suggestions for bodying up a sloping watercourse ? Painting layers of varnish coat on coat might work, but is there a way to use model water product ?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

My only thought is jacking up the end of the table so the stream bed is level until the material dries. I don't know of a lot of options for a sloping streambed unless you can find a highly viscous material that stays where you put it until it dries.


----------



## geoffschupp (Dec 7, 2021)

Thanks MichaelE , unfortunately not really possible...compound angle for a start but the layout can't be jacked as it is a C shaped 2.4 x 2.4mtre baseframe. I have been reading and it sounds as though the Woodland Scenics E-Z Water product may allow pouring an angled stream and I would welcome comment from anyone who has used E-Z Water.
Thanks for coming back to me MichaelE.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Use acrylic gloss gel to make your water. Water running down a significant slope isn't going to be flat anyway, and this product is excellent at making rough water. It goes on as a flat white paste, and dries to a glossy sheen. It's available at art supply stores and on line. Not exactly cheap, but worth it.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I used the toilet paper method. I soaked each sheet of the TP in a mixture of 50-50 white glue and water and laid it flat on the stream bed. The slope should not be a problem. Then I took a stub type paint brush to form ripples, let it dry at least 24 hours then paint it, I used a greenish color and in the part that sloped I left plenty of white showing as rapids. I then painted layers of Mod Podge gloss allowing each layer to dry first. There is a You Tube video of this method done by a guy named Martin of Sweden. Good luck.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

geoffschupp said:


> I am having great fun creating landforms for my N Scale layout and whilst I have/had a general idea about how it would look, it is developing intuitively, and looking good...so far !
> I have a challenge. I have a flat area which will be the lake and the landform above the lake has promise to show a water source - creek, river whatever, but the topography is a challenge. I would like to create a water filled watercourse, but as it slopes slightly down, how should I lay the water in without it rushing into the lake ? I uderstand damming and that will work fine in the lake using, say Woodland Scenics water product, but if I pour liquid into the stream bed, it will just run to the lowest point, I imagine.
> Does anyone have any suggestions for bodying up a sloping watercourse ? Painting layers of varnish coat on coat might work, but is there a way to use model water product ?
> View attachment 582761


Yes. Use gel gloss medium. It looks like white cold cream, but it will dry clear. You can tint it with acrylic craft paints. Paint it on with a small spatula or with a small paint brush.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Martin has great vids! And darn great English too. But the only other Swede I know for comparison was on the Muppet Show, so……
But I too recommend that TP method. If the colors are done all once it should all tie together beautifully.


----------



## geoffschupp (Dec 7, 2021)

Thanks fellas. Some great suggestions here. I will have a go and post the results.But encouraged with your ideas and experiences.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I have nothing to add, though I wish posters would share their reference links to videos on the subject.
I hope *you *share your progress on this project, good or bad.
It would be interesting to see your failures, mistakes, and fixes if any, thought we hope it works perfect and you have awesome results! Good luck!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

geoffschupp said:


> Thanks fellas. Some great suggestions here. I will have a go and post the results.But encouraged with your ideas and experiences.


A much cheaper, and still effective, alternative to acrylic gloss medium is a craft product called "Mod Podge." I bought a good-sized jar of it at Walmart and made all the water on my layout + a boat diorama, with that jar. Cost was about $3.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## scenicsRme (Aug 19, 2020)

Why not do what nature does in such a case: steps in the stream?! A water filled strea stopping at a natural dam, typically a rock face them dropping down over a falls or rapids to the next level. Make each level's stream actually level. Makes for much more interesting scenery than something that belongs as a amusement park ride. The other alternative is to have the water "cut" a deeper and deeper channel as the land rises so the stream is at the same level as your lake it's full length. Also a way nature deals with such a stream in softer substrate (extreme example: the Grand Canyon). This can give you the opportunity for RR and road bridges of different types and heights. If you do put the surface of a quiet stream at a downward angle the eye will pick it up immediately as being "wrong".


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

traction fan said:


> A much cheaper, and still effective, alternative to acrylic gloss medium is a craft product called "Mod Podge." I bought a good-sized jar of it at Walmart and made all the water on my layout + a boat diorama, with that jar. Cost was about $3.
> 
> Traction Fan 🙂


What type mod podge, seems to be a ton of them.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

sjm9911 said:


> What type mod podge, seems to be a ton of them.


I used the Mod Podge Gloss as I described in post #5.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Is there anything that you can just pour on like a half inch thick? For like a stream or pond? Or do they all require multiple coats?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You can pour acrylic gloss medium as thick as you like, but the more you use, the longer it takes to dry, and the more it costs.

There really isn't much point in making really deep pours, though. You create the illusion of depth by the way you color the bottom, not by actually having more water product on the layout.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

sjm9911 said:


> What type mod podge, seems to be a ton of them.


I use the clear gloss Mod Podge. The first step is to create any wave, or ripple, effects. I use wood filler, but plaster would work too. Next, I paint on the "water" color(s) green & blue mixed. If there are shallow edges I use lighter colored water & tan "sandy bottom" visible under the water. After the paint is dry, I add the clear gloss Mod Podge. It goes on milky white, but dries crystal clear and very shiny. The shine is what makes the fake water look "wet."
Mod Podge also makes a clear flat type, but I have not used that one.

Traction Fan


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> You can pour acrylic gloss medium as thick as you like, but the more you use, the longer it takes to dry, and the more it costs.
> 
> There really isn't much point in making really deep pours, though. You create the illusion of depth by the way you color the bottom, not by actually having more water product on the layout.


It's worth repeating.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I am going to try something. Lol. Maybe some rushing down a rock face, but more of seeping then flowing. And a little brook, stream, catch baisen thing. So, its not designed yet. And its not cut out yet. Starting or ending here. Where I go with it is anyones guess. Sort of what you have pictured above.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

sjm9911 said:


> Is there anything that you can just pour on like a half inch thick? For like a stream or pond? Or do they all require multiple coats?


If you pour a liquid, and it can disperse and/or run down grade, it will do precisely that. That is why I suggested GEL gloss medium earlier. You spatula it into place, or glob it, spread it a bit, and let it clear and harden. It won't run. Like creamy peanut butter. Not even down hill. It won't spread. Not even a little unless you make it do that.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Anything you pour, whether paint, plaster, media, or lubes, will settle as widely dispersed as possible, and they'll cure, if they're curable, window flat. You'll have a shiny and glossy, but flat flat, surface. Those don't exist, at least not hardly, in nature....outdoors. So, you'll want to add some stippled gloss medium or gelled gloss medium to the shiny flat surface to make it look more realistic.

I would strongly urge you to paint a sealed vessel first, dammed if necessary at an open end (masking tape does a decent job), pour one or two thin pours of your choice of medium or epoxy/fake water, and then when you have the depth you want, and it's cured, stipple its surface with a foam disposable paint brush on its side, dipped in gloss medium. That is, add the wavelets later. If using epoxy, wait for three hours and then use the butt end of a piece of stripwood and gouge out the waves. Or, just paint on foamy wave with gel gloss medium, and paint the crests from top bacwards with white paint.

Waves added later. It works.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Im not worried about it running, I haven't cut anything out yet. It will be contained to the area that its made for. The paste stuff is probably better for the ops rock waterfalls. I want to maybe do some of that also. But I want easy. I dont see well and rush everything. Its more of backround then realistic layout for me. But its nice to have all persepectives. Tbh, i want a pourable liquid , so I can do it in one night when im tired and when I get home from work in like 2 days it will be done. I dont think I have time for layers now, if thats whats needed it will late untill next year. I barely have time for this build. And the wiring and such , plus camping season will eat up the time. In the end, It will look good enough. Because thats good enough for me!


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I like the results I got from ClearFix.

It comes as a thick gel that is soluble in isopropyl alcohol. They suggest 99% which is what I used.


----------



## geoffschupp (Dec 7, 2021)

I have been away for a few days and have just opened the forum...thanks for the tips..lots of good suggestions, and great to hear from others contemplating water features. I will post images when completed.


----------

